# Roamio Plus, no wifi option



## someToast (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm trying to connect my Roamio Plus to my phone's wifi hotspot in order to get around the issue with connecting via Comcast to get guide data.

I've only ever connected via Ethernet, but now, with the Roamio physically disconnected from the network, my only options on the Change Network Settings screen are Connect using Ethernet, Connect using MoCA, and Use this DVR to create a MoCA network.

Is there any reason I don't have a wifi option here? I'm hesitant to power cycle the box with the network issue with Comcast still going on. I'm not going to be popular if the TiVo becomes _entirely_ unusable.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

someToast said:


> I'm trying to connect my Roamio Plus to my phone's wifi hotspot in order to get around the issue with connecting via Comcast to get guide data.
> 
> I've only ever connected via Ethernet, but now, with the Roamio physically disconnected from the network, my only options on the Change Network Settings screen are Connect using Ethernet, Connect using MoCA, and Use this DVR to create a MoCA network.
> 
> Is there any reason I don't have a wifi option here? I'm hesitant to power cycle the box with the network issue with Comcast still going on. I'm not going to be popular if the TiVo becomes _entirely_ unusable.


It's not a Roamio?  When I bring up Change Network Settings on a basic Roamio I have two choices: Modify Ethernet settings or Connect using wireless. I would do a power cycle and look again. I am still connected with Ethernet also.

BTW, you haven't been able to change the MTU on your router? 1470 was my magic number.


----------



## someToast (Aug 14, 2000)

Nope, six-tuner Roamio Plus. 










I'm routing through an AirPort Extreme, so no access to the MTU value.

I'll give the restart a try and cross my fingers that I don't lock the box into an infinite "Just a few seconds more!"


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

someToast said:


> Nope, six-tuner Roamio Plus.
> 
> I'll give the restart a try and cross my fingers that I don't lock the box into an infinite "Just a few seconds more!"


That's weird. Good luck.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> It's not a Roamio?  When I bring up Change Network Settings on a basic Roamio I have two choices: Modify Ethernet settings or Connect using wireless. I would do a power cycle and look again. I am still connected with Ethernet also.


OP has Roamio Plus which includes built-in MoCA support.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

snerd said:


> OP has Roamio Plus which includes built-in MoCA support.


I know, but where is the wireless setting?


----------



## someToast (Aug 14, 2000)

Restarting through the Help menu had no effect, but yanking the power brought wireless back as a network menu option. :up:


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> I know, but where is the wireless setting?


OK, that *is weird.*


----------



## Durfman (Nov 19, 2001)

My friend has a Roamio Plus he uses with Wifi and has this issue from time to time. The box suddenly can't find the wireless hardware. Restarting doesn't work. He has to pull the plug to get wireless working again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryan4980 (Dec 2, 2011)

These issues sound similar to issues I had with a computer which where also the same issues I had with photo processing equipment. Basically things would stop functioning until you power cycled the device (unplugged it from the power). With the photo processing equipment (Noritsu 901) it required a power down and have the connector for a sensor to be plugged in and unplugged several times. I assumed the reason for this was needing to purge any charge on the board because something was functioning incorrectly which I assume is the same problem with the computer and possibly your Tivo. Although the good news is that the computer continued to function for many years as did the photo equipment.


----------



## ghenry1111 (Nov 21, 2014)

I lost the "Connect using wireless" option from the "Change network settings" menu, too.

Restarting the TiVo from the Help menu did not work. Had to unplug/replug the TiVo and that brought the menu choice back.

Thanks to tivocommunity.com!


----------



## yatman60 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm having the same problem with my Roamio Pro and I've already pulled the plug several times AND tried restart AND tried to get through the guided setup. 

In the guided setup, when it gets to the network screen, all i see is "Ethernet" and also the MoCA options. No Wireless.

Sounds like these things were put out with faulty wifi hardware.


----------



## ghenry1111 (Nov 21, 2014)

@yatman60: a guess... unplug the ethernet and THEN try unplug/replug of the power cord. Wifi options showing up now?


----------

